# Filtros Activos, Eliminar la distorsion?



## Foox (Dic 2, 2011)

Hola gente buenos dias! 
Estoy entrando por mi cuenta en el mundo de los filtros activos e hice un PCB de estos filtros. ( Por medio del programa FilterPRO de Texas Instruments, el nuevo! )


Primero probe el Pasa Bajos buttherwork sallen key de 4 polos con una amplificacion de 6dB ( 2 = V/V ) de 100hz y otro igual pero pasa alto de 5500hz.

Estos filtros cortan donde deben! pero no me gusta la calidad de la salida, es como distorsionada

a los filtros activos lo hice con un LM324N. entre Vcc y Masa. 
Esta salida sera porque lo conecte a masa? y no a -Vcc? y solamente me esta dando los semiciclos positivos?

Muchas gracias y perdon por mis dudas !!!


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 2, 2011)

Foox dijo:


> ...
> Esta salida sera porque lo conecte a masa? y no a -Vcc? y solamente me esta dando los semiciclos positivos?


 Y de donde querés que la salida saque tensión para los semiciclos negativos?
De un enano con un conversor DC-DC?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

jajaaja ah!!!! hace mucho que no reia de buena gana.
Estubiste genial eduardo!!!

El soft en cuestión y la gente de TEXAS supone las cosas en forma lógica, que antes de intentar un filtro con operacionales se tiene el conocimiento previo necesario es decir se domina ampliamente el uso de AO's y por lo tanto no muestran la alimentación.

Pero claro cae un deseperado que todavia no empezo los cimientos y quiere ver el techo......

Pésimo, ningún soft por bueno que este sea reemplaza el conocimiento. de alli que simuladores y soft como el presente sea de ayuda inestimable para quienes dominan la electrónica en este caso los AO y saben que esperar de ellos, por lo tanto si ven una gráfica rara se daran cuenta que algo esta mal, cosa que para un principiante que lo utilza ni cuenta se dara y creera que todo esta bien y claro va lo prueba y no funciona y desespera.............


El camino más corto entre dos puntos de una reca es seguir la misma, cualquier intento de acortar camino es un salto al vacio


----------



## Foox (Dic 2, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Y de donde querés que la salida saque tensión para los semiciclos negativos?
> De un enano con un conversor DC-DC?



Ya se, si pongo a masa no voy a tener semiciclos negativos. Mi pregunta era si la salida, lo que escucho, esa distorsion es porque el parlante de mi auricular esta moviéndose solamente con los semiciclos positivos..

~

Muchas Gracias por aportar a los 2, pero decirme todo eso, en vez de aportar algo que ustedes sepan para ayudarme o responder mi pregunta sobre la distorsión. no era lo que queria.

ya se la alimentación que le puse, sé las rectas que me da este filtro de 4 polos. no busco magia en la salida. lo pregunte para encontrar la razón de mi problema.

Gracias!


----------



## retrofit (Dic 2, 2011)

Buenas noches foox. Evidentemente si, en este montaje, a los operacionales los alimentas solamente con tensión positiva, en la salida a la señal le faltará el simiciclo negativo y esa es la causa de la distorsión.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 2, 2011)

Flor de distorsion si es eso!!! ...
Busca aca en el foro que hay circuitos para crear una "masa virtual" ( no es mas que un punto a mitad de tension ) que te permite usar una fuente simple. Cuidado que la tension total debe ser la suficiente ! 

Por otra parte , fijate que tension tiene la señal que estas aplicando , que no sature....


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

Eduardo te lo dijo concretamente esos diseños estan echos para fuente partida, y lo que digo es totalmente coherente, si te hubieras comprado un par de libros de AO y te los hubieras leido de tapa a tapa o los hubieras ledio al menos en SCRIB que hay varios no cometerias semejante error

No podes trabajar con filtros si primero no sabes manejar el ABC de los AO, lo primero lo primero viejo!!!!

Estas pidiendo que te ayuden a resolve una raiz cuadrada pero todavia no sabes sumar...... y no exagero un ápice es tal como lo digo quiero resolver una raiz? primero tuve que aprender a sumar, restar, multiplicar divivdir, potencia y luego llego la raiz si me hubiera saltado cualquier de esos pasos seria incapaz de resolverlas

y vos te enojas por que no te decimos lo que vos tendrias que saber, lo que texas da por sabido, por eso no se preocupa de mostrar la fuente cada uno luego lo adapta a sus necesidades con lo que "ya" sabe

A estudiar esa es tu parte, si no se estudia no se aprende

Y da gracias que aqui, encima de dan una mano en otros lugares no sabes algo básico, no te responde nadie


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 2, 2011)

Foox dijo:


> Ya se, si pongo a masa no voy a tener semiciclos negativos. Mi pregunta era si la salida, lo que escucho, esa distorsion es porque el parlante de mi auricular esta moviéndose solamente con los semiciclos positivos..
> ~
> Muchas Gracias por aportar a los 2, pero decirme todo eso, en vez de aportar algo que ustedes sepan para ayudarme o responder mi pregunta sobre la distorsión. no era lo que queria.


Tu pregunta original era por sí o por no. Leela de vuelta.  


> ya se la alimentación que le puse, sé las rectas que me da este filtro de 4 polos. no busco magia en la salida. lo pregunte para encontrar la razón de mi problema.


Tenés dos problemas: Uno es que con esa polarización estás haciendo percha la señal y el otro es una injustificada autoestima que te hace desconfiar del auricular en lugar de lo que armaste.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

En este caso el problema que tiene es que realizo un esquema para fuente partida y lo alimento con fuente simple, de alli los resultados, que no tienne nada que ver con lo que vos decis, ya que asi como esta el esquema le deja amplificar solo media onda


----------



## Foox (Dic 3, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Buenas noches foox. Evidentemente si, en este montaje, a los operacionales los alimentas solamente con tensión positiva, en la salida a la señal le faltará el simiciclo negativo y esa es la causa de la distorsión.
> 
> Saludos.


Muchas gracias!
yo lo voy a usar a estas señales para conmutar transistores NPN para hacer un audioritmico de led.

Asi que no va a afectar nada que falte el semiciclo negativo!

~ ~

Muchas gracias! perdon tienen razon, y no me enoje! solo me senti mal porque me hace dar cuenta todo lo que me NO enseñaron en mi escuela y que estuve estudiando por mi cuenta y llenandome de mil preguntas!

Entonces que me faltaria saber o estudiar de los AO ? 

Sé lo de Realimentacion negativa, comparador, sumador inversor y no inversor, las alimentaciones y creo que muchas cosas mas !

Muchas gracias y disculpen


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 3, 2011)

Te faltaría entender como funciona la polarización.

Acá tenés bastante información:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/


----------



## retrofit (Dic 3, 2011)

Foox dijo:


> Muchas gracias!
> yo lo voy a usar a estas señales para conmutar transistores NPN para hacer un audioritmico de led.
> 
> Asi que no va a afectar nada que falte el semiciclo negativo!
> ...



Por internet hay mucha información sobre operacionales, es dificil dar un buen consejo, pero tu tienes algo que es primordial y es el hambre de aprender con eso lo conseguirás... ánimo
Y para tu montage tienes razón en lo de la distorsión, seguramente es secundaria y te ahorras una alimentación.

Saludos.


----------



## Foox (Dic 5, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Por internet hay mucha información sobre operacionales, es dificil dar un buen consejo, pero tu tienes algo que es primordial y es el hambre de aprender con eso lo conseguirás... ánimo
> Y para tu montage tienes razón en lo de la distorsión, seguramente es secundaria y te ahorras una alimentación.
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias por tu aporte EB4GBF !! 

Tengo otra consulta y es que necesito un pre amplificadorcito de salida para alta impedancia y dársela como entrada a los filtros activos!
Alguien me podría brindar algo circuito estándar o información para estudiar hacer este pre amp para los filtros activos? 

Muchas gracias por ayudar! Buenas noches!


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 6, 2011)

Foox:  Lo que pedis se llama "Seguidor" ... no tengo uno a mano pero casi todos los circuitos de filtros y todo eso tienen una primera etapa asi. 
Es simplemente poner la señal a la entrada + y unir la salida con la entrada (-) del OpAmp.


----------



## Foox (Dic 6, 2011)

Gracias antonioAA

Yo digo decia de poner un pre antes del filtro porque la salida de los filtros no tiene una tension suficiente para saturar completamente a los transistores y por lo tanto a los led no le llega la tension adecuada!

como soluciono este problema? 
poniendo un AO no inversor en la salida de cada filtro ? 
o un comparador? 
o amplificar la señal de entrada de los filtros?

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 6, 2011)

Cuando diseñas el filtro también lo haces pensando en la ganancia que vas a tener en tu ancho de banda, justamente esa es una de las ventajas de un filtro activo frente a uno pasivo. 

Es decir, podrías diseñar un filtro pasa bajos con una determinada frecuencia de corte que tenga una ganancia de 10dB en su ancho de banda y modificando ese mismo filtro podrías hacer que solo tenga solo una ganancia de 6dB manteniendo su frecuencia de corte. 

Este tipo de cosas que preguntas la deberías saber antes de usar el FilterPRO, saber cual es la transferencia de tensión de tu filtro y como será su respuesta en frecuencia.


----------



## djwash (Dic 6, 2011)

Si lo queres diseñar vos NO abras el archivo adjunto, que creo que es mas o menos lo que queres hacer...


----------



## Foox (Dic 6, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Cuando diseñas el filtro también lo haces pensando en la ganancia que vas a tener en tu ancho de banda, justamente esa es una de las ventajas de un filtro activo frente a uno pasivo.
> 
> Es decir, podrías diseñar un filtro pasa bajos con una determinada frecuencia de corte que tenga una ganancia de 10dB en su ancho de banda y modificando ese mismo filtro podrías hacer que solo tenga solo una ganancia de 6dB manteniendo su frecuencia de corte.
> 
> Este tipo de cosas que preguntas la deberías saber antes de usar el FilterPRO, saber cual es la transferencia de tensión de tu filtro y como será su respuesta en frecuencia.



Gracias! 
lo que explicabas es que tendria que modificar las 2 resistencias ( R3 Y R4 en la grafica ) que afectan en la ganancia en vez de a la salida volver a poner un AO ?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 6, 2011)

Si y no. Tenés que jugar con los valores de las resistencias y los capacitores para que la ganancia varíe, pero la frecuencia de corte no.

¿Podés planear los polos y ceros de esa transferencia? es decir obtener la expresión de la transferencia de las etapas por separado.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 7, 2011)

Si queres un buen ejemplo de como se hace un filtro que funciona bien ( ejemplo dije , este es un crossover pero asi podes distinguir bien las etapas ) , fijate esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/#post235732

Tiene etapas seguidoras , el filtro y una etapa con ganancia. Suerte


----------



## Foox (Dic 10, 2011)

Muchas gracias por aportar !!! me sirvio mucho !


----------

